# Off this weekend to our first trial this year.



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

We have one indoor trial this weekend and another indoor in April. The rest of the year we camp out and they are outdoors. The last two years we have had a lot of cancellations because of smoke and fires. Hope we have a better year this year. We have not had much snow this winter but it has been the coldest February on record so we have not been able to practice for over a month now. The dogs should be good and fresh.

The two indoor trials are 200 Miles one way, the farthest two that we go to.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Just saw the Post... How did it go for yall


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Home from the trial. A really cold weekend, well below freezing outside which made it hard exercising them but they had put new heaters in the arena so comfortable there. Lucy got a Q, in Masters Standard, she was competing in Masters classes for the first time so really proud of her. Had other good runs but just the one Q. Our next trial is in the same arena on April 20th. The rest of our trials will be outside on grass which I like a lot better.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Great !!!!


----------

